# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  I got some meat on my arms finally<3

## sv.elia

Heya! There's little info on women and aas, so I'll make a contribution. Disclaimer: I'm not a good example to follow. I don't have a personal trainer qualification and never hired one. I learned anatomy in university, where we had to draw the muscle and skeletal system for art class. And I read about nutrition online, comparing bloggers and scientific research. Also, drafted my training schedules alone, constantly improving it by trial and error.



And now I feel like sharing my experience with test e and tren e (first cycle) to give experienced aas users a funny read and less experienced users a what-to-expect insight. It's also good to keep in mind that we have unique bodies and another woman might be affected differently. Anyways, here's my testimonial: 

*a 200mg pin of tren gave me a long-long pip. The cause I attribuited to this is that the muscle was to small to vascularize it and after it I settled for 20-40mg weekly (the other cause could he that my pinning technique sucks but I prefer the muscle explanation)
*the same large dose of tren resulted in numb arms and high resting heart rate (80-90bpm), problems solved after using a smaller dose
*even in smaller doses, tren compromised my cardio 
*test e + salty food = best recipe for puffy face. I became mindful of how much salt I consume and I stay hydrated to keep the water retention at a minimum
*besides aggressiveness I experienced raised anxiety, paranoia, an intense dislike for life and weird af dreams (at some point I dreamt I was frying my cat in a pan, and this is weird because I don't cook) 
*I had anxiety after hitting a nerve and I hit two veins afterwards. Next oil pooled to the knee as I did not pin deep enough. Next I pinned subq, itches to think of it. Stopped, resumed pinning only after I managed my emotions. Not giving the body a regular dose worsened the mood swings. A 0.2 ml subq pin absorbed just fine, a 0.4 ml pin absorbed slower, with a lump (concentration was 250mg/ml).
*experienced some really elevated moods and euphoria, I found myself looking at non-users and thought "you punny mortals"
*burned some fat while doing progressive loading which I did not believe possible. Now I'm in love with the idea of recomping. Intermittent fasting is a great tool for this too
*if you imagine that your heart beats slower, it will do so. My technique for insomnia
*had a theory that you can do better stretches, as stretching means muscles growing in length, but I could not test it. I felt my muscles tight, experienced cramps often, and I could not stretch as well as I do when I am off-cycle
*week 1-2: increased libido, alertness, badass recovery, huge apetite, some pimples started to appear and water retention
*week 2-3: starting shaving my face twice a week (I did this on ocasion before aas too as I had a lot of fluff showing in studio backlight photography). Hair grew faster on cylce (especially on legs), but it didn't become coarse or present in places it wasn't before (I expect it to happen in further cycles) 
*week 4-6: I noticed my voice was rough (the way it is when you have a cold, still girlish), later it went to a lower pitch. I'm really liking this one, sounds a bit more powerful
*week 7: messy pin schedule starts, psychologically terminated, wrote exes... I felt sorness and I did a deload. My progress was better for it and I resumed progressive loading with more enthusiasm later
*week 8: some clitoral enlargement visible to me, doesn't look like ambiguous genitalia 
*weeks 9 - 12: back to pinning regularly, determined to squeeze all the gains that can be gained from the cycle. Downed the dose at the end to make a smooth transition from demigod to regular person 

By the end of January or Feb I will get my bloodwork done too. Atm I feel really good. 

I have no sample diet, just ate what I felt like eating. I fasted until noon some days, most of them I ate above maintenance. Main source of protein was diary, supplemented with whey. I threw in some fruits and vegetables for the micros. I tried to keep the carb sources as healthy as possible, but I enjoyed some cheat meals too. The amount of carbs I ate without fat gain was fantastic. Hell, I'm even considering to stay on a dose during holidays just for the food.

I'm open to questions if there are facts I missed. Of suggestions for improvement, if there are any. 

All in all I used 3.2 ml of test e (250mg/ml) and 3.4 ml of tren e (200mg/ml). I'll update the post with what happens afterwards, so far the androgenic sides are the voice and faster hair growth. I wonder how the voice will subside, or if it will at all. 

My goals were: 
*improving upper body strength for pull-ups and push-ups. My arms went from scrawny to decent. I can do push-ups like mad. Still can't do a goddamn pull-up, but maybe I'll be able to after I get rid of the water retention and some kg of fat (I have 1.69m and 84kg atm, I had 72kg, 24%bf, when I started the cycle, at the end of september) 



*core strenght for spinning kicks (see the vid https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2l702a5sIJM , I can do the first two kicks). Currently I'm not going to a martial class, although I plan to resume. I will give up tren when I do, it doesn't mix with the picture and when I trained alone I took long breaks between kick sets. I'm not sorry that I went with a bodybuilder's stack and not an endurance athlete's stack. What I want requires significant core strenght and I'll do the work on endurance off-cycle.
*no goals for legs. I'm just so happy with my legs, they just keep growing without having my mind on them

On my next cycle:
*I'll learn how to cook meat, dairy products have too much fat
*Learn to pin with one hands
*have better-defined goals (measurable and time based)
*not wear myself down so much in the first weeks and feel overtrained later (this time most of the progress happened weeks 4-6)

And I must admit that I feel lucky to be part of the comunity, because I found the support that real life lacked. So guys, I'll be bugging you with stupid questions for as long as you'll have me.

----------


## Obs

Sorry I doubted you! Great job and keep going!

----------


## sv.elia

> Sorry I doubted you! Great job and keep going!


Will do  :Cheers:

----------


## Leggodess

> Heya! There's little info on women and aas, so I'll make a contribution. Disclaimer: I'm not a good example to follow. I don't have a personal trainer qualification and never hired one. I learned anatomy in university, where we had to draw the muscle and skeletal system for art class. And I read about nutrition online, comparing bloggers and scientific research. Also, drafted my training schedules alone, constantly improving it by trial and error.
> 
> 
> 
> And now I feel like sharing my experience with test e and tren e (first cycle) to give experienced aas users a funny read and less experienced users a what-to-expect insight. It's also good to keep in mind that we have unique bodies and another woman might be affected differently. Anyways, here's my testimonial: 
> 
> *a 200mg pin of tren gave me a long-long pip. The cause I attribuited to this is that the muscle was to small to vascularize it and after it I settled for 20-40mg weekly (the other cause could he that my pinning technique sucks but I prefer the muscle explanation)
> *the same large dose of tren resulted in numb arms and high resting heart rate (80-90bpm), problems solved after using a smaller dose
> *even in smaller doses, tren compromised my cardio 
> ...


An awsome log. 
I too notice when I had smaller muscle size I had more pip.
Now with bigger muscle size i notice a lot less pip. Now days I get pip if the needle hits a nerve or if I accidentally move the needle around when in my muscle.

Looking forward to your next cycle.

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------


## sv.elia

1.69m, I think that is 5'54. The scale was at the gym, so I have 185 pounds with clothes, food and water retention. 

During my first two weeks I gained close to 13 pounds in water weight. I'm curious too, about my stats. I'm going to buy a fat caliper and do the math later. I'm expecting my bf% to be lower than it was when I started (24%), but maybe that just wishful thinking and I'm a fatass blamin' it on water. 

Of which I'm not rid entirely at the moment, although the sides are starting to subside. 

I have less pimples. I'm also experiencing some withdrawal (brain fog, sad moods), but I don't think it needs a dopamine agonist. I'll just wait it out.

----------


## sv.elia

On a side note, I'm considering lowering my bf percentage naturally before the next cycle. Twenty-some was fine with me before, but now I feel huuuge af with muscle, fat, water retention and bloat. I'm not going to cut any time soon though, I read gains need to settle. It could also be estrogen rebound so I'll just avoid mirrors and draw conclusions later.

----------


## Obs

> On a side note, I'm considering lowering my bf percentage naturally before the next cycle. Twenty-some was fine with me before, but now I feel huuuge af with muscle, fat, water retention and bloat. I'm not going to cut any time soon though, I read gains need to settle. It could also be estrogen rebound so I'll just avoid mirrors and draw conclusions later.


Not tdying to be inappropriate but women reqire a higher bf % to be healthy. 

The best looking ones in my opinion are 15-30%

I wouldnt be too worried. 
You look great.

----------


## sv.elia

> Not tdying to be inappropriate but women reqire a higher bf % to be healthy. 
> 
> The best looking ones in my opinion are 15-30%
> 
> I wouldnt be too worried. 
> You look great.


You just changed my moodiness to overly grateful.

----------


## Obs

> You just changed my moodiness overly grateful.


You have no reason to question yourself. Dont quit, but everyone here has a way of never being satisfied with their accomplishments. 

Human trait of the driven individual.

----------


## sv.elia

So, sorry for being misleading, my bf% went up, lol.

I have 1.69m, 80kg without water retention, of which 26% bodyfat (meausred via calipers above the hip bone, 17,5mm). At the end of the cycle I had 85kg (5kg being water retention I suppose)
I started: 72kg, bodyfat 24%.




I really think my bodyfat went up during the "maintenance" phase and not the cycle per se, because I remained accustomed to eating a lot and after comming off came the holidays.  :Icon Rolleyes: 

The voice went back a bit. It's not like it was at the start, but higher in pitch than it was during the cycle. The hair stopped growing so fast. I don't think I have more than before, maybe some fluff.

My body now (while really sucking my tummy): 




I don't have pics before the cycle, I do however have some before gym pics with my flat ass. Here's me at 1.69, 58-60kg, lol:




From 60kg to 72kg I went natty in a couple of years (~4). From 72kg to 80kg I went on test and tren this autumn-winter. I did it without professional training regarding nutrition, workout or aas, and this is the maddest and greatest thing I ever did alone. If you have money for a personal trainer, by all means take one. I would have if I had the cash. 

My next step is to order some anavar and clen and start a cut. I think I did enough maintenance for now and I'm ready to go in a caloric deficit. I lift as much as I did when I quit the cycle, maybe even added some reps to the same weigths. 

I calculated my TDEE, hopefully right, at 2500kcal maintenance. I intend to cycle carbs in the 1700-2200kcal range for a cut, with a cheat meal (500-1000kcal every week or every two weeks). I'll do this naturally until my order arrives and then go on the following doses:

Week 1&2
10mg var daily
20mcg clen daily
10 mg test enanthate weekly

Week 3&4
10mg var daily
40mcg clen daily
10mg test enanthate weekly

I'll keep track of macros and micros on my app. This is a 2000kcal day:


I'm not a huge fan of high protein diets, so I'll keep it like this for a while and change (up the protein intake, lower the carbs) if I see that things are stalling.
If there are corrections, I'm open to any feedback.

Thanks people for being close and I promise to stop harpooning quads and pin front and side delts, so I can complain less about hitting nerves on the main forum.  :BbAily:

----------


## Nephets

Sucking in or not your looking good. I would say most men prefer women with a little more meat on them. Keep up the good work.

----------


## sv.elia

> Sucking in or not your looking good. I would say most men prefer women with a little more meat on them. Keep up the good work.


Thank you so much! Hoping to brag with some 4 visible abs at some point, lol

----------


## Leggodess

> So, sorry for being misleading, my bf% went up, lol.
> 
> I have 1.69m, 80kg without water retention, of which 26% bodyfat (meausred via calipers above the hip bone, 17,5mm). At the end of the cycle I had 85kg (5kg being water retention I suppose)
> I started: 72kg, bodyfat 24%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really think my bodyfat went up during the "maintenance" phase and not the cycle per se, because I remained accustomed to eating a lot and after comming off came the holidays. 
> ...



@sv.elia 
First of all, congratulations on your muscle growth. I can tell you added good muscle mass from your bulk. 

Your current planned CUT CYCLE looks good. Give it a try. The clen is known to give people shaking hands. If your hands get way to shaky then you may need to lower your clen. The only thing I would change is inject the Test E every 2 or 3 days (2-3 days per week).

Also did you know that TEST P and TREN A also works well in a calorie deficiency (cut cycle). That's right works well in a bulk and cut. TREN ACE is one of the top compounds that helps me.

Another compound that helps alot of people cutt and lean out is YOHIMBE 2.5mg - 20mg per day works very well. Always start at the 2.5mg for the first week. 

I completely feel you when you said you put on more fluff (fat) in the maintenance because you was still eating like you where on your bulk. I myself have done that before. Lessen learned is to always adjust your nutrition according to what cycle (phase) your doing, bulk, maintenance, cut.

Injetables are great in the upper outer butt cheeks, shoulders, QUADS. Always try to do your injection into a different muscle group then your last injetion. 

Keep up the amazing work. Looking forward to seeing how much more muscle progress you make in this cutt.

After this cut, what are your plans for your next bulk?

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------


## sv.elia

> @sv.elia 
> First of all, congratulations on your muscle growth. I can tell you added good muscle mass from your bulk. 
> 
> Your current planned CUT CYCLE looks good. Give it a try. The clen is known to give people shaking hands. If your hands get way to shaky then you may need to lower your clen. The only thing I would change is inject the Test E every 2 or 3 days (2-3 days per week).
> 
> Also did you know that TEST P and TREN A also works well in a calorie deficiency (cut cycle). That's right works well in a bulk and cut. TREN ACE is one of the top compounds that helps me.
> 
> Another compound that helps alot of people cutt and lean out is YOHIMBE 2.5mg - 20mg per day works very well. Always start at the 2.5mg for the first week. 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the points! I'll split the test dose in more pins to keep my levels stable, and maybe avoid some acnee in the process. I got a lot of slin pins (29ga), I got really angry at myself for cowerding last time, lol, and I intend to pin everything, bis, tris, delt, and see at the end what works best for me. 

I never tried clen before, I heard about the shaky hands side effect, I'm really curious how it will affect me. I'm always willing to change course if things don't go the way I want, like reducing the dose or using something else (I'll research YOHIMBE). I intend to use clen without ketotifen, I hope that's a good choice because I read somewhere it's recommended for longer clen cycles (not my case).

I didn't use a food scale during my last cycle and maintenance. This time I'm definitely doing it more consciously.

Aand I'm saving that tren and whatever remains of this testo for a bulk. Just the amount of food you can eat is heart-warming. I know it raises your TDEE and that works great for a cut, but I don't think I can handle tren's psychological sides in a caloric deficit, I'd be way too "Hangry" lol.

----------


## sv.elia

It finally got to me, time to test how they work. Codes are valid  :Heart: 




I think I dropped a bit of fluff starting without them, the legs seemed a bit thicker before. I also have no belly, but no abs to show either. Let's see how far we get now. 



I'll drop the cheat meal idea and do instead a maintainance day weekly (2500kcal). I also lowered the carbs and my macros are now 40% protein, 40% carbs, 20% fats. I got supplements for potassium, it's the only micro that I can't seem to fill it with food. 

I'm also writing this to say that even a dose as small 10mg gives an enhancement. At least I felt it (as a girl, don't know what it's like for men). I started pinning some time before the order arrived, this time using smaller needles for delts and bis and it gives me 0 anxiety. Thinking back, it's ridiculous to poke quads for the small amounts I'm using. Lol, I owe an apology to the people that tried to talk sense into me and I ignored because I feared change.

----------


## Cuz

You’re doing great!

----------


## NCC1968

Looking much better....keep at it.

----------


## sv.elia

Thank you! Will do!

----------


## Proximal

You are really looking fantastic - nice legs!

Aren’t delt injections the greatest? 

Keep up the amazing work!

----------


## Ashop

Just found this thread and you have my attention. Extremely interesting. We have a lot of women clients and I love hearing stories like yours.
Please keep us posted on your continued progress.

----------


## The road

Arms look great and your legs are awesome too

----------


## KINGKONG

Just saw this thread..Congrats on progress thus far!you look great..
It's all about YOUR goals and obviously you have the drive and discipline to get there!!
Keep doing what your doing , and for me 50 mg Benadryl kept my Clen results consistent for over 30 days at same dose and helped me sleep as well and imo forget the etched abs, you are plenty lean and hard looking without..

----------


## The road

> Just saw this thread..Congrats on progress thus far!you look great..
> It's all about YOUR goals and obviously you have the drive and discipline to get there!!
> Keep doing what your doing , and for me 50 mg Benadryl kept my Clen results consistent for over 30 days at same dose and helped me sleep as well and imo forget the etched abs, you are plenty lean and hard looking without..


Hands off I sawher first!

----------


## KINGKONG

> Hands off I sawher first!


I was just trying to give her well deserved compliments..you know I'm a gentleman road..

----------


## The road

> I was just trying to give her well deserved compliments..you know I'm a gentleman road..


I was kidding

----------


## KINGKONG

> I was kidding


So was I lol
Iam not a gentlemen, but I give credit where it's due!
Discipline and hard work is admirable..
One of the reasons I like you..
That and that southern drawl :Wink:

----------


## Leggodess

> It finally got to me, time to test how they work. Codes are valid 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I dropped a bit of fluff starting without them, the legs seemed a bit thicker before. I also have no belly, but no abs to show either. Let's see how far we get now. 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How is your cut going? 
Looks like your leaning out. 
Keep up the amazing work 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------


## sv.elia

Grateful for each word of encouragement. It makes a world of difference to me because at the moment I don’t have any fitness enthusiasts in my day to day life and finding this forum was, well, one of my best findings on the internet.




> You are really looking fantastic - nice legs!
> 
> Aren’t delt injections the greatest? 
> 
> Keep up the amazing work!


Thank you, they are! 0 trouble so far




> Just found this thread and you have my attention. Extremely interesting. We have a lot of women clients and I love hearing stories like yours.
> Please keep us posted on your continued progress.


Thanks! Hope it helps: I had in college a transgender classmate, from female to male. As a reference, he used a 10ml bottle of test e (250mg/ml) in 3 months, maybe higher doses in the beginning, without cycling (continuous use). In the first year she was that type you’re asking yourself whether it’s a girl or a boy, she introduced herself as a girl. By the end of the fifth, he had full blown male features, with a beard and 5 o’clock shadow teenage boys would envy. I’d keep any female with goals smaller than competing in bodybuilding on par with men below that range. 

Soon I’ll have two completed cycles, and my bottles of test and tren are more than a half full. At this peace I’ll be able cycle without much trouble for a long while, but in the long run I see my options as the following: 

*keep going, also invest in vocal cord surgery and lasering hair
*change boats, research what are SARMS and where to get them and maybe jump there
*quit, admit I had my fair share of cycles and stop using aas

Personally I’m not at all bothered by the sides. If I put things in the balance, the good exceeds the bad. After exposure to cold I used to be unable to sleep due to pain in the pelvic and femoral bones. Maybe it had something to do with bone density. Anyways, after cycling that problem got so far away I even forgot I had it. I do however fear rejection in social contexts on account of them, but this is more of a mindset issue rather than a steroid issue.




> Just saw this thread..Congrats on progress thus far!you look great..
> It's all about YOUR goals and obviously you have the drive and discipline to get there!!
> Keep doing what your doing , and for me 50 mg Benadryl kept my Clen results consistent for over 30 days at same dose and helped me sleep as well and imo forget the etched abs, you are plenty lean and hard looking without..


Ty for the tip! I’m researching Benadryl. 

I’ll lean out a bit more and see out of curiosity how far I can get and how long I can maintain it, but I also like that muscly type of built with a healthy bf% (like Kiki Vhyce). Anyways I don't expect etched abs from a single cutting cycle given that I started with a relatively high bf percentage.




> Quads and calves are looking solid and I do mean SOLID! I'm guessing the kicks are packing more power now?


Thank you, they are! Time to get some knockout strength in them arms as well  :Big Grin:  




> How is your cut going? 
> Looks like your leaning out. 
> Keep up the amazing work


Great so far, although I may have to derail things for a week and some days due to work-related travel. I'll try to stay on maintainance during that time. I didn't make up my mind on whether I should discontinue var use during that time or take it with me. Clen I'm certainly not taking with me. That should boost a bit its effectives when I resume afterwards. 

Thank you for asking. And generally for being supportive. You made a point in a previous comment about more muscle progress during a cut and I found that encouraging because I started thinking that by the end I’ll drop some plate numbers, which didn’t happen. I don’t recall where exactly (maybe women’s forum) but I stumbled at some point on your stats regarding lifting numbers and they’re really impressive. Just wanted to say you’re one of the women I look up to.

My current stats so far:

1.69m / ~77kg / 23% bf (via calipers, 13-14mm suprailiac)

Shoulders - 114cm
Chest - 94cm
Bi (not flexed) - 32cm
Waist - 72cm (hoping to tighten this one)
Hips - 94cm
Glutes - 105cm	
Quads (mid-thigh) – 59cm
Calves – 42cm

----------


## The God Himself

Looking great, keep up the good work!!

----------


## KINGKONG

> Looking great, keep up the good work!!


Your too late God, she already responded :Wink: 



Men do never if seldom, rise from small beginnings to great heights...Except through fraud or force" 
Niccolò Machiavelli

----------


## The road

> Your too late God, she already responded
> 
> 
> 
> “Men do never if seldom, rise from small beginnings to great heights...Except through fraud or force" 
> Niccolò Machiavelli


Check wickr please fast

----------


## The God Himself

> Your too late God, she already responded
> 
> 
> 
> “Men do never if seldom, rise from small beginnings to great heights...Except through fraud or force" 
> Niccolò Machiavelli


Fuck, will beat you to it next time!

“Sometimes too late is just in time.”
C.J.Carlyon

----------


## KINGKONG

> Fuck, will beat you to it next time!
> 
> Sometimes too late is just in time.
> C.J.Carlyon


Damn, dropping the famous quotes on me..
I secede, you are God, Iam just a mere walking talking ape :Wink: 


Men do never if seldom, rise from small beginnings to great heights...Except through fraud or force" 
Niccolò Machiavelli

----------


## Proximal

> I do however fear rejection in social contexts on account of them, but this is more of a mindset issue rather than a steroid issue.


Didnt you fear sticking needles in your Delts not too long ago? Look how easy that was!

If someone doesnt appreciate you for who you are, its their issue and not worth the bother. 

Keep kicking butt! And btw, killer avi, yikes!

----------


## Bio-Active

Very nice work! You should be proud of your accomplishment!!

----------


## Leggodess

Happy that your making gains and muscle progress. Many of us ladies believe in you and have faith in you. 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------


## C27H40O3

Around here, we call that a shorty rock. 

Compact and solid

----------


## sv.elia

So, I’m enjoying sort of an outline at this point.  :Heart:  I’m content for now and I will go on maintenance.





I didn’t stick exactly to the plan due to unpredicted travel, although it was still my most calculated diet. I cycled carbs, but kept the weekly intake (arithmetic sum) at 2000kcal everytime (500kcal below maintenance). From here I’ll try to go up gradually (first week 2100kcal and so on) and find my new maintenance intake, possibly less than the initial amount of 2500kcal. I’m really excited about this part, it’s the first diet that’s not ending with me stuffing my face in carbs. Learning slowly but surely.

Total aas doses: 35 tablets oxandrolone (10mg/tab, switched at some point from 10mg var daily to 20mg), 20 tablets clen (40mcg/tab), ~1.5ml test (250mg/ml, I increased to 20iu weekly, that’s 50mg per week if my math is any good) 

Sides were minimal: pimples (most of them when I disrupted usage during my trip), minor headaches which I’d describe more like frontal lobe pressure, feeling a bit out of place on clen (and a shaky feeling later in the cycle), some muscle rigidity or rather poor stretching abilities but the pumps were better. I didn't notice a significant drop in the voice, in the way I did the first time. 

It’s a bit tough on the immune system to go low on carbs in the cold season. I feel it would have been wiser to time this cycle in the spring, but I really lacked the patience. Luckly I didn’t catch any cold.

My current stats: 
1.69m /~74-75kg / 20%bf (via calipers, 10mm suprailiac)

I calculated FFMI for all stages and apparently kept the same amount of lean body mass, also I didn’t drop any of the weights that I lift. Huge win here. 


My training schedule consists of: occasional morning fasted cardio, 5 lifting sessions and 2 workouts at home tkd and kickbox related. On the letter two I’m skipping while on cycle due to decreased mobility. I’m always getting a pulled adductor muscle while attempting high kicks and can’t stretch properly without cramps. I do mind my electrolytes, even supplement with some, but I couldn’t find a fix for this, maybe it’s normal. Notably is that I always find my mobility where I left it when I go off cycle and resume training it. Stretching abilities are pretty much long term, at least for me. My lifting sessions start with compound movements (of which I’m keeping a log and try to gradually increase the weight), followed by exercises that target more specific muscles (of which I don’t keep any written track). 

My lifts: (weight of the bar -20kg- included): 

Squat: 70kg (3 sets x 8 reps)

Bench press: 50kg (3 sets x 8 reps)

Shoulder overhead press: 30kg (3 sets x 8 reps)

Bent-knee deadlift: 50kg (3 sets x 8 reps) 

I didn’t try yet to see what’s the max for a single rep, probably not a good idea to do alone. 

*Really looking forward to the day in which I call those my “before stats”.*

And I want to conclude with the fact that I’m getting a lot of respect for people that have been consistent in this for years and have jobs urelated to the fitness industry. Simply staying mindful of food and training while traveling or being under pressure is a huge feat. Personally I have the tendency to run into carbs under stressors like cold weather, sleep deprivation and a large workload. And not necessarily as a coping mechanism but simply to gather myself and find the energy to get things done. That was the biggest challenge so far, getting work done and looking like you don't.

----------


## kelkel

> Hands off I sawher first!





> I was just trying to give her well deserved compliments..you know I'm a gentleman road..




He said the same about me so......

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

Looking fantastic, congrats on the hard work!!

----------


## sv.elia

> Looking fantastic, congrats on the hard work!!


Thankies!!  :Cheers:

----------


## Leggodess

Your making very good muscle progress. Staying consistent is key. 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------


## kelkel

That's a killer calf ^^^

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

Have you decided that you're okay with minimal virilisation from a low dose of tren ?

----------


## LiftingLevi

> Have you decided that you're okay with minimal virilisation from a low dose of tren?


Obviously or they wouldn’t be doing these compounds in the first place... it’s always a possibility and I’m sure OP did homework. Unlike others on this forum (points at quoted poster)

----------


## Proximal

She’s making great progress!

----------


## Leggodess

@sv.elia 

Your doing very good. Your making very good muscle progress. Keep following your dreams and goals. 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------


## sv.elia

> Have you decided that you're okay with minimal virilisation from a low dose of tren?


Sure, plenty of women out there that can pull the muscly look in a jaw dropping manner




> Shes making great progress!





> @sv.elia 
> 
> Your doing very good. Your making very good muscle progress. Keep following your dreams and goals. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


Thank you!  :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> Sure, plenty of women out there that can pull the muscly look in a jaw dropping manner


Specifically I was talking about these points:



> week 2-3: starting shaving my face twice a week (I did this on ocasion before aas too as I had a lot of fluff showing in studio backlight photography). Hair grew faster on cylce (especially on legs), but it didn't become coarse or present in places it wasn't before (I expect it to happen in further cycles)
> *week 4-6: I noticed my voice was rough (the way it is when you have a cold, still girlish), later it went to a lower pitch. I'm really liking this one, sounds a bit more powerful
> *week 8: some clitoral enlargement visible to me, doesn't look like ambiguous genitalia


I think some people embark on a mission and focus on all the positive stuff they want, just hoping that the negative stuff either doesn't happen or is very minimal. For example you'd be doing well to find a male who has truly accepted the possibility of growing breasts on an AAS cycle. Most men just acknowledge the possibility somewhere in the back of their head without any true acceptance. So then when he actually does grow breasts, he's far more upset about it than if he had accepted the possibility in the first place.

Looking at your log that I quoted above, with what you noticed at weeks 2, 4 and 8, it sounds like you've decided your okay with these "male-like" side effects of taking muscle-building drugs.

I was just pointing out that you don't sound like your complaining -- I think you're taking it all as part of the package deal. For all I know maybe you like these 'masculinising' side effects.

----------


## sv.elia

> Specifically I was talking about these points:
> 
> 
> I think some people embark on a mission and focus on all the positive stuff they want, just hoping that the negative stuff either doesn't happen or is very minimal. For example you'd be doing well to find a male who has truly accepted the possibility of growing breasts on an AAS cycle. Most men just acknowledge the possibility somewhere in the back of their head without any true acceptance. So then when he actually does grow breasts, he's far more upset about it than if he had accepted the possibility in the first place.
> 
> Looking at your log that I quoted above, with what you noticed at weeks 2, 4 and 8, it sounds like you've decided your okay with these "male-like" side effects of taking muscle-building drugs.
> 
> I was just pointing out that you don't sound like your complaining -- I think you're taking it all as part of the package deal. For all I know maybe you like these 'masculinising' side effects.


You make a fair point, it sure can happen to someone to not entirely acknowledge a situation. I ty for the concern and assure you that my awareness is as sharp as a tack.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> You make a fair point, it sure can happen to someone to not entirely acknowledge a situation. I ty for the concern and assure you that my awareness is as sharp as a tack.


I think there's some journalists, reporters, radio & TV presenters who would like to talk to you.

Most females who '_suffer_' masculinising side effects from taking muscle-building drugs are really just out on a hellbent all-or-nothing, do-or-die mission to gain more and more muscle, with very little true acceptance of the possibly-unwanted side effects. I have some insight into this myself because I nearly killed myself in 2014 taking 1.2g of tren per week (I spent a month in hospital).

It isn't impossible to find a female bodybuilder. It isn't impossible to find a very muscular woman who is deliberately making herself more and more muscular with training, diet, and anabolic steroids .

I don't think there have been many females though who take the most-masculinising of AAS (e.g. trenbolone , anadrol ) and have the outlook on it that you have.

I think a lot of people would find it very interesting to watch such an interview with you, for the sake of further insight into the human condition and the relationship that we all have with our own bodies.

----------


## sv.elia

Defo not, there's much more hardcore out there. I'm just a tough cookie on their footsteps.

Edited to add: sorry for the hospitalization part, that dosage is insane, my behaviour becomes erratic on the 120th part of it. Can't even imagine

----------


## LiftingLevi

> Defo not, there's much more hardcore out there. I'm just a tough cookie on their footsteps.
> 
> Edited to add: sorry for the hospitalization part, that dosage is insane, my behaviour becomes erratic on the 120th part of it. Can't even imagine


Don’t feel bad, it was idiotic to ever take that amount at his physique.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

Do you want to be this big?

----------


## Leggodess

> Do you want to be this big?


I want to get as big or bigger 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

I'll be pretty chuffed if I can get close to the Bruce Lee look.

----------


## LiftingLevi

> I'll be pretty chuffed if I can get close to the Bruce Lee look.


You won’t running with a vest with no proper diet or exercise regime, the fact you’re prone to pot bellied is a big sign that even if you obtain that physique it won’t last long at all.

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> You won’t running with a vest with no proper diet or exercise regime, the fact you’re prone to pot bellied is a big sign that even if you obtain that physique it won’t last long at all.


I don't wanna hog Sv's progress thread so please verbally abuse me over on my own thread.

Quick explanation:
I had been working a 45-hr week stacking tyres in a warehouse and so I was getting plenty of exercise before I even went to the gym. Then I got a desk job in an office, and they serve a full nutritious dinner in the canteen for less than $5, so I was eating way more food and exercising less. I also got into a bad habit of eating yoghurts all day at my desk. So I gained about 12 - 15 pounds of fat which was mostly a pot belly. After taking clen and exercising intensely (cardio) for 2 months, my stomach is flat again, but I still want to go further and get a little ripped.

Oh by the way if I disappear off the forum in the next few days it's coz I died in a car crash.... the front left wheel bearing on my 19yr old car is making a rumbling sound while I drive 80mph on my 50-mile commute (50 miles each way so that's 100 miles per day). I'm getting it checked on Friday so if any of you pray then please get me through til Friday. In another news there's a girl in my town who I've liked for years and who just became single this month so I need to make a move. Also got news yesterday that a friend died of an overdose after we tried for 2yrs to get him into rehab, at least I'll remember that we went out on the lake on my inflatable boat a month before he died.

----------


## Proximal

Stop, ok? Peace to you both, but stop - TY. Im selfish, I want to know about her arms  :Smilie:

----------


## Fluidic Kimbo

> Stop, ok? Peace to you both, but stop - TY. I’m selfish, I want to know about her arms


My sincere and profound apologies. Back to Sv.

----------


## Proximal

> My sincere and profound apologies. Back to Sv.


None needed, every thread goes off in a weird direction sometimes. I just want to see her arms, lol!!!!

----------


## i_SLAM_cougars

> I want to get as big or bigger 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


Me too lol

Get after it!

----------

